# SSG. Christopher M. Roulund - 75th Ranger Reg.



## Ravage (Aug 15, 2008)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2008/August/0808015-01.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Aug. 15, 2008)—A U.S. Army Special Operations Command Soldier who was injured in a training exercise and later died has been identified, command officials announced today.

Staff Sgt. Christopher M. Roulund, 27, a reconnaissance specialist assigned to the Regimental Special Troops Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, was participating in routine military free-fall training at the Parachute Testing and Training Facility operated by the U.S.  Special Operations Command near Marana, Ariz.

A native of Jacksonville, N.C., Roulund entered the Army on Aug. 11, 1999, and completed One Station Unit Training, Basic Airborne Course, Ranger Indoctrination Program at Fort Benning, Ga.  He was then assigned to 1st Bn., 75th Ranger Regiment at Hunter Army Airfield as a gun team leader.

Other assignments with the Regiment at Fort Benning include training noncommissioned officer and assistant operations sergeant at Regimental Headquarters, fire team leader with 3rd Bn., 75th Ranger Regiment, and his last assignment as a reconnaissance specialist with RSTB.

His awards and decorations include four Army Commendation Medals, five Army Achievement Medals, three Army Good Conduct Medal, National Defense Service Medal, Afghanistan Campaign Medal—Campaign Service, Iraqi Campaign Medal—Campaign Service, Global War on Terrorism Expeditionary Medal, Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, NCO Professional Development Ribbon, Army Service Ribbon, Expert Infantryman Badge, Master Parachutist Badge, Military Free Fall Parachutist Badge, Ranger Tab, and the Marksmanship Qualification Badge-Expert Rifle.

This accident is under investigation.








> Staff Sgt. Christopher M. Roulund, 27, a reconnaissance specialist assigned to the Regimental Special Troops Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, died while participating in routine military free-fall training at the Parachute Testing and Training Facility operated by the U.S.  Special Operations Command near Marana, Ariz. (U.S. Army photo)


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 15, 2008)

RIP Staff Sgt. Christopher Roulund


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 15, 2008)

*No training * is 'routine'.

RIP Staff Sgt. Christopher M. Roulund, Warrior.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 15, 2008)

Rest In Peace


----------



## car (Aug 15, 2008)

RIP Warrior


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Aug 15, 2008)

Rest Well, Ranger


----------



## BS502 (Aug 15, 2008)

Rest in Peace Warrior.


----------



## AWP (Aug 15, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## rv808 (Aug 15, 2008)

RIP, and thank you for your service.


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Aug 15, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Brother.

routine....  what Razor said.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 15, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 15, 2008)

Rest in Peace SSG


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 15, 2008)

RIP Ranger SSG


----------



## tova (Aug 15, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## 275ANGER! (Aug 15, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Brother


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 15, 2008)

Rest in Peace, SSG Roulund.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 15, 2008)

RIP Staff Sgt. Roulund

Prayers out to your family.

These training deaths are always the hardest to hear about.

LL


----------



## x SF med (Aug 15, 2008)

RIP Ranger, blue skies.


----------



## lancero (Aug 16, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## Pete031 (Aug 16, 2008)

Rest In Peace...
Pro Patria


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 17, 2008)

Rest easy Ranger. Your watch is over. 

Thank you for service and your sacrifice.


----------



## Poccington (Aug 18, 2008)

Rest easy.


----------



## RangerUp (Aug 21, 2008)

I found this board when I was searching for more info on Chris' death.  I had the honor to serve with him at home and in Afghanistan in 2004.  He was a great guy and always lived out the Ranger Creed.  

RIP Brother, We will miss you.


----------

